# Zech 6:13 - consilium pacis



## DanielC (Nov 22, 2005)

Is the consilium pacis a reference to the pactum salutis or to interoffical harmony in the Mediator?

Somebody help please!


----------



## DTK (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielC_
> Is the consilium pacis a reference to the pactum salutis or to interoffical harmony in the Mediator?
> 
> Somebody help please!


Daniel,

There has been some disagreement among the Reformed over the precise meaning of _consilium pacis_, as Richard A. Muller has noted. I don't know if you have this work of his, but he wrote...



> *consilium pacis:* _the counsel of peace_; a term used by Reformed theology in the seventeenth century, particularly the Cocceians, for the mutual agreement made in eternity between the Father and the Son, usually termed the _pactum salutis_ (q.v.). Since the term _consilium pacis_ comes directly from Zech. 6:13, the Cocceians felt they had there found the ideal exegetical basis for their doctrine. Others, including some of the Reformed, felt that this counsel between the Lord and the "œBranch" referred, instead, to the earthly designation of the Messiah to his priestly and kingly offices and could not be used as an exegetical basis for the _pactum salutis_. Richard A. Muller, _Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms: Drawn Principally from Protestant Scholastic Theology_ (Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 1985), p. 80.



Hope this isn't redundant,
DTK


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 22, 2005)

Good question! I always assumed it was part of the CoR, but there is definately support for the other position.

The Geneva Study Bible:



> The two offices of the kingdom and priesthood, will be joined together in such a way, that they will no longer be separated.


----------

